# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Sentenza Contributi previdenziali impresa familare

## alessale

L'ADE contesta ad un mio cliente titolare di impresa familiare l'aver dedotto in RP i contributi previdenziali versati per il coadiuvante, in quanto non a carico.  
Ho trovato la sentenza del CTR Lazio n.126 del 9/7/2007 che, in sintesi, dice che se il titolare non non ha esercitato il diritto alla rivalsa per accordi tra le parti (come nel mio caso), e quindi la spesa rimane a suo carico, il contributo versato puo' essere dedotto fiscalmente dal proprio reddito ai fini della quantificazione dell'Irpef.... quindi contraddicendo quanto indicato nelle istruzioni di Unico. 
Mi chiedevo se qualcuno dei colleghi ha presentato ricorsi, come quello della sentenza laziale, risultati a favore del contribuente. Inoltre volevo chiedervi se avete il testo integrale della sentenza che ho citato. 
Secondo voi, alla luce della sentenza, vale la pena tentare il ricorso? o si tratta di una sentenza più unica che rara. 
Grazie

----------


## studiovera

Anche io, se il titolare non esercita il diritto di rivalsa, deduco integralmente i contributi versati da quest'ultimo. 
A prescindere dal fatto che il collaboratore familiare sia a carico. 
ciao 
nb senti prova a leggere le istruzioni per il minimo in impresa familiare  e la sua possibilità di indicare fra i costi anche i contributi versati per i collaboratori familiari le istruzioni specificano che la differenza può essere dedotta fra gli oneri deducibili....

----------


## paolab

Non ho il caso ma buono a sapersi...

----------


## alessale

.... nessuno ha trovato la sentenza integrale o altre sentenze simili?

----------


## roby

Ma siamo sicuri che sia deducibile?

----------


## studiovera

Cosa? il contributo versato dal titolare per il coadiuvante e per il quale lo stesso non abbia esercitato il diritto di rivalsa? 
E perchè no? D'altronde io titolare ho l'obbligo del versamento. 
Al contrario non capisco cosa si intende e perchè viene indicato "....per i familiari a carico"  :Confused:

----------


## Falcon

ma le istruzioni dell'unico sono chiare..possono essere dedotti solo se il collaboratore è fiscalmente a carico!!

----------


## studiovera

E che vuol dire? Mica le istruzioni sono legge?

----------


## Contabile

@ alessale. 
La sentenza con estrazione a pagamento c'è.

----------


## alessale

> Cosa? il contributo versato dal titolare per il coadiuvante e per il quale lo stesso non abbia esercitato il diritto di rivalsa? 
> E perchè no? D'altronde io titolare ho l'obbligo del versamento. 
> Al contrario non capisco cosa si intende e perchè viene indicato "....per i familiari a carico"

  Ecco cosa ha scritto L'ADE nei motivi del ricalcolo delle imposte: "sono stati rettificati gli importi relativi ai contributi previdenziali ed assistenziali richiesti in deduzione (rigo RP23). Non sono spettanti i contributi versati per i familiari che non risultano essere a carico".  
Quindi mi dici di non far versare nulla, aspettare la cartella e fare reclamo? 
... inoltre mi scuso per la inopportuna richiesta della sentenza ai colleghi...

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Non credo siano solo le istruzioni al modello dichiarativo che lo dicono, ma la legge. (art. 10 co. 2, secondo periodo del TUIR) che così recita: 
omiss.. _Tale disposizione si applica altresi' per gli oneri di cui alla lettera e) del comma 1 relativamente alle persone indicate nel medesimo articolo 433 del codice civile se fiscalmente a carico_.

----------


## FEDERIC

purtroppo credo che abbia ragione l'ADE, non e' possibile dedurre i contributi dei familiari che non sono a carico anche se non si e' esercitato il diritto di rivalsa

----------


## ZURZY

buongiorno può spiegarmi come averla?
per contabile

----------


## Contabile

Mandami il tuo indirizzo email a info@studioserrao.it

----------


## studiovera

> Non credo siano solo le istruzioni al modello dichiarativo che lo dicono, ma la legge. (art. 10 co. 2, secondo periodo del TUIR) che così recita: 
> omiss.. _Tale disposizione si applica altresi' per gli oneri di cui alla lettera e) del comma 1 relativamente alle persone indicate nel medesimo articolo 433 del codice civile se fiscalmente a carico_.

  Ok i contributi versati per conto di un familiare a carico sono deducibili. 
Ora poniamo il caso che  con il titolare di un'impresa  collabori il fratello (maggiorenne e coniugato), che il titolare comunichi ad Inps ed Inail questa realtà, che NON formalizzi l'impresa familiare con atto registrato e quindi NON possa attribuire una quota del reddito prodotto al fratello.  
In questo caso il 50 dei contributi versati dal titolare sono COSTI per l'impresa? (questo ricorda la fattispecie "minimi")
(un maggiore onere per l'erario se raffrontato alla deduzione dei contributi versati per il fratello...) 
quindi?

----------

